# Thousand Sons



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Quick question, out of all the chaos space marine factions, Thousand Sons are my favorite and favorite paint scheme. Is it unheard of to use normal chaos space marines instead of just the rubric marines for the army. I guess I just feel like I should only use rubric marines, but their just a bit pricey (point wise) for my blood. Soooo, would that be weird or unheard of? Or should I just stick to the cult choice?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no thats fine, you can use normal marines in TS colours, and it will be fine with anyone


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

No, it is not necessarily looked down upon, because as you pointed out, rubric marines are quite expensive in the points department. In the end, you should decide how close to the fluff you would like to play, and if the thousand sons are necessary to your gameplay. I personally play Thousand Sons, and am a diehard right up to owning the book and hatred of all things Space Wolves, so I have only rubric marines(which does put me at a disadvantage in gameplay, but I love the idea of pure Thousand Sons). You could always decorate regular chaos marines to look similar to the Thousand Sons.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

I have two squads of Rubrics in my Thousand Sons army, but having a 'normal' squad of Chaos Marines just adds a unit that's a bit less expensive in points. I painted them in the same colors as my Thousand Sons so they are clearly Tzeentch followers and it gives me some much needed extra troops on the table and if it helps, you can always use them as expendables :victory:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You can absolutely use regular tzeentch marines. 

Just because all thousands sons were turned into rubric marines doesn't been all tzeentch marines are rubric. In 10,000 years surely tzeentch corrupted more marines into his service.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

When I used to play CSM my army was thousand sons, so my theme was that they were right after prospero is destroyed and they're on their way to the space wolves home-world. So I painted them pre heresy colors (scab red with some purple) and because they were considered heretics at that time it worked out great


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I believe I want a couple of squads of rubric marines but I really like the fluff of the Thousand Sons as well as the the paint scheme. I have 2,000 points of chaos marines but was never able to settle on the paint scheme. I fell in love first with the Scourged/Thousand Sons paint scheme (they look so similar), and was going to do that but was deterred by my worries of using 'normal marines' in the army. It was between them and the Night Lords but I'm pretty sure I am going to go with the Thousand Sons. I just like their 'character' traits much more than most other warbands.

Thanks everyone for clearing that up.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ya you can take normal marines with IoT in a Tzeentch list, i would give them a _slightly_ different color scheme than the Tsons (if you are gonna paint up the Tsons in their "new" colors)...










but if you do, where will you keep all your books?!


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=910
this might help. its a helmet addon. 
i want to make a preheresy thousand sons. if i knew a place to get the shoulder pads i would point you there. maybe a bit store has them. it would help with cost.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

You could always be playing a group of thousand sons which are being supported in their efforts. By other chaos legions (or just black legion).


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

I know a guy who plays a renegade band of CSM that are made from a lost cache of Thousand Sons geneseed. So he plays a bunch of marine squads with the MoT and painted up as Tsons with Ahriman as the leader.


----------

